# 2012 Impulso bottom bracket



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I just bought a used 2012 Bianchi Impulso frameset, and wondering if anybody knows what kind of bottom bracket this uses. The seller wasn't sure. I see some of the high-end Bianchi's use BB30, but not sure if that would apply to this level of frame. Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

68mm English threaded.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

tihsepa said:


> 68mm English threaded.


So this would just be a "standard" English threaded BB?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yepp.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Great, Thanks!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If I ever buy a Sempre or an Oltre I'll probably put an BB30 to BSA converter sleeve in anyway...
The Infinito also uses BSA btw.


----------

